# Ghost White Toner



## ewarhol (Mar 3, 2014)

Hey Group-

So this past weekend I was flipping through the new Micro Mark ad/catalog and saw an advertisement for Ghost White Toner. Said it could be used with HP M254dw or M452dw laser printers. Seems like a new way for printing water slide decals. Curious if anyone as tried this and what your thoughts are?


----------

